# Buc-ees Strikes Again



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Not me this time but what 2cooler decided to park at the Baytown lacation?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I would venture to say that is probably Captain Mike Losoya.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Its not a park-n-ride. Its a gas station.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Bad advertising is better than no advertising.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Might text him that picture. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I avoid those stores like the plague!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> Its not a park-n-ride. Its a gas station.


That is kind of what I think.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

He could have saved 10 cents per gallon with a TDECU credit card.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Not me this time but what 2cooler decided to park at the Baytown lacation?


Whew! Glad to know you didn't cross the beaver again. I was thinking surely he didn't treat Buc-ee like his personal parking lot again. :slimer:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Buc-ees takes people parking their vehicles in their parking lot for extended periods pretty serious I've found.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

jetcycles said:


> I avoid those stores like the plague!


Great. One less person in line.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Cant be doing that with their tiny parking lots.


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

Wish they would be as vigilant with people leaving their vehicles unattended at the gas pumps while in the store.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

There is always a little airport close enough by to park at. Usually free and they don't know of your on a trip or not. 


Sugarland airport is a good one for carpooling to go hunting down 59.
Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

NaClH2O said:


> Buc-ees takes people parking their vehicles in their parking lot for extended periods pretty serious I've found.


Yes they do even if only four r a couple of hours to go fishing. Ask me how I know? I am sure some here know. Lol


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe its broken down..... its a dodge.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Great. One less person in line.


X2.

There's no need to park at Buc-ees, the Mall has tons of parking spots!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've boycotted bucee's simply because they have a 5 million acre parking lot that you cannot park in. We originally were going to make bucee our meeting place where we would also buy our stuff for the day(leave a vehicle or 3 there for the day while fishing). They left a warning sticker on my friends truck. Keep your parking lot and your billions of dollars, no bucee for me under no circumstances.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

By the way i'm a business owner and my parking lot is used regularly by tons of people weekly and especially on sundays for the neighboring church. Different strokes for different folks. But for me no thank you, and no pun to buc ee's lifers.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

At least they are not towing them off. Happened to my wife a few years back. They hade been parking in a Mexican res in Katy to car pool for several years until they towed her car. Just got to be too many people doing it. This was before the park and rides they have today.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone know if they carry def at the pump? The only time I even think about pulling in is for diesel anyway. Wont go inside. They're packed like a flea market on the south side of SA the post end of month goobment check/first Saturday of the month.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bucee's lot, bucee's rules!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Parking lot*



cpthook said:


> By the way i'm a business owner and my parking lot is used regularly by tons of people weekly and especially on sundays for the neighboring church. Different strokes for different folks. But for me no thank you, and no pun to buc ee's lifers.


There is a reason for it, and I don't know for sure but is your business open 24/7. During certain times of the year and certain times of the week you can't find a parking spot at the Bucees in Luling, New Braunsfels, or Madisionville. There is a reason he doesn't park and ride just like he don't allow 18 Wheelers. I'm not in the concrete business but I'm willing to bet that parking lot alone cost several million to pour. He put it in for his customers not a park and ride. If he loses your business I don't think he will lose any sleep over it and as mentioned earlier, one less person in line.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all would be all up in arms if someone parked in your driveway at your house. Just because it's commercial, doesn't make it free public parking.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

mont said:


> y'all would be all up in arms if someone parked in your driveway at your house. Just because it's commercial, doesn't make it free public parking.


x 100


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

No Cabrito parking either.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Mont said:


> Y'all would be all up in arms if someone parked in your driveway at your house. Just because it's commercial, doesn't make it free public parking.


Exactly.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> By the way i'm a business owner and my parking lot is used regularly by tons of people weekly and especially on sundays for the neighboring church. Different strokes for different folks. But for me no thank you, and no pun to buc ee's lifers.


Why don't you use your own parking lot then???


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't blame Bucees, just think how many would use it as a free park n ride. Word would spread about great safe and free parking.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

svo said:


> Cant be doing that with their tiny parking lots.


Again, they didn't build it for you to park and leave. I'd do the same if I owned Bucees.



TexanBrewer said:


> Wish they would be as vigilant with people leaving their vehicles unattended at the gas pumps while in the store.


Nothing wrong with that. I have time to fix a drink, order a sammich, and use the bathroom while the truck fills up. Kills 2 birds with 1 stone.....and lets someone else fill up instead of waiting.



cpthook said:


> I've boycotted bucee's simply because they have a 5 million acre parking lot that you cannot park in. We originally were going to make bucee our meeting place where we would also buy our stuff for the day(leave a vehicle or 3 there for the day while fishing). They left a warning sticker on my friends truck. Keep your parking lot and your billions of dollars, no bucee for me under no circumstances.


See above. They didn't build the lot for you to meet with your fishing buddies.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't blame Bucees, just think how many would use it as a free park n ride. Word would spread about great safe and free parking.


I'm willing to bet those that like to park and leave would also blame Bucees if their truck got stolen or broke into.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

jaime1982 said:


> Maybe its broken down..... its a dodge.


Nah that couldn't be the case, because that Ram has a Cummins .



sotexhookset said:


> Anyone know if they carry def at the pump? The only time I even think about pulling in is for diesel anyway. Wont go inside. They're packed like a flea market on the south side of SA the post end of month goobment check/first Saturday of the month.


Isn't that the truth, the flea market on the South side of SA comment. Also check your PM's buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> Its not a park-n-ride. Its a gas station.


Right on


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Wal-Mart is OK with you parking for an extended amount of time. They'll even let RV's stay overnight in their lot. Plenty of other options.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bg said:


> Wal-Mart is OK with you parking for an extended amount of time. They'll even let RV's stay overnight in their lot. Plenty of other options.


Don't take this personal, but WalMart has caused a hilarious site named "The People of WalMart." That may not be in Buccees 5 year plan. :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I always just park at Sonic... it's covered.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Bucees paid $6/sqft to pour that concrete in order to run their business which is not "The Spot" airport parking with a daily rate.

He knows better and was probably not the first time he parked there. He should be grateful the truck wasn't towed.

I have no problem with what they did.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Parking at Buc-ee's*



TexanBrewer said:


> Wish they would be as vigilant with people leaving their vehicles unattended at the gas pumps while in the store.


I was getting gas and a woman drives up and parks at a pump. She goes into the store without starting the pump. I park next to the store, go in and do my business and when I come out the woman is coming out too with her purchase and gets in her car and drives off! She parked at the pump for convenience and bought no gas!
Now that's something a yankee would do.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hunterjck said:


> I was getting gas and a woman drives up and parks at a pump. She goes into the store without starting the pump. I park next to the store, go in and do my business and when I come out the woman is coming out too with her purchase and gets in her car and drives off! She parked at the pump for convenience and bought no gas!
> Now that's something a yankee would do.


Was she blonde? If so, she forgot to get gas.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to block the diesel pumps with my half ton gaser.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cope/Aransas. I have no new pm's bud.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> I like to block the diesel pumps with my half ton gaser.


Priick! Lol


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

hunterjck said:


> I was getting gas and a woman drives up and parks at a pump. She goes into the store without starting the pump. I park next to the store, go in and do my business and when I come out the woman is coming out too with her purchase and gets in her car and drives off! She parked at the pump for convenience and bought no gas!
> Now that's something a yankee would do.


LOL. I was at the Home Depot waiting to load some of lumbers at the loading zone (which has cover) but there was a truck parking there. I waited, waited and was just about to give up then a woman walked out to the truck with a small bag on her hand. I mentioned to her that she parked in the loading area. She gave me an incredulous look like I was a fool "Why not? It has shade here."  No, she did not sound like a yankee.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

hunterjck said:


> I was getting gas and a woman drives up and parks at a pump. She goes into the store without starting the pump. I park next to the store, go in and do my business and when I come out the woman is coming out too with her purchase and gets in her car and drives off! She parked at the pump for convenience and bought no gas!
> Now that's something a yankee would do.


I do this all the time. Is far less congested at the pump. There's no rule that says I have to pump gas if I park there while I go in.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> I do this all the time. Is far less congested at the pump. There's no rule that says I have to pump gas if I park there while I go in.


Seriously dude ? Your joking right. :rotfl:


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

I bet Buccee could advertise "Clean Parking Lots" and people would pay to park there. I know I would.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> I do this all the time. Is far less congested at the pump. There's no rule that says I have to pump gas if I park there while I go in.


Gotta be kidding! I all but put a pop knot on one my 30-something yr old nephews recently when he tried that w/ me riding shotgun.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

They gotta right to enforce their rules, it's just those stupid stickers need razor blades and a quart of acetone to come off.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Seriously dude ? Your joking right. :rotfl:





Goags said:


> Gotta be kidding! I all but put a pop knot on one my 30-something yr old nephews recently when he tried that w/ me riding shotgun.


What is the harm in it? Its not like all the pumps are full of cars. I'd much rather park there where it easy in and easy out verus having to try to back out of the crowded area where everyone is walking behind you without looking, etc.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> What is the harm in it? Its not like all the pumps are full of cars. I'd much rather park there where it easy in and easy out verus having to try to back out of the crowded area where everyone is walking behind you without looking, etc.


Just wait till a guy with a full replacement front bumper or a winch pulls up and wants to use the pump, your vehicle might be moved a little when you get back.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

hoosierplugger said:


> They gotta right to enforce their rules, it's just those stupid stickers need razor blades and a quart of acetone to come off.


LOL..and you think that's by accident??

Used to tell my printer to use glue that would take dynamite to take off.. and I put them on the driver's side front windshield...... Heard a lot of cussing...but never had a repeat offender...:rotfl:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mont said:


> No Cabrito parking either.


Lmao.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Don't take this personal, but WalMart has caused a hilarious site named "The People of WalMart." That may not be in Buccees 5 year plan. :rotfl:


I don't shop at Wal-Mart unless there is literally no other option so it certainly doesn't offend me.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

In Bastrop today








Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

TexanBrewer said:


> Wish they would be as vigilant with people leaving their vehicles unattended at the gas pumps while in the store.


What are they going to do. Tow me for being a customer? See below explanation.



gater said:


> There is a reason for it, and I don't know for sure but is your business open 24/7. *During certain times of the year and certain times of the week you can't find a parking spot at the Bucees* in Luling, New Braunsfels, or Madisionville. There is a reason he doesn't park and ride just like he don't allow 18 Wheelers. I'm not in the concrete business but I'm willing to bet that parking lot alone cost several million to pour. He put it in for his customers not a park and ride. If he loses your business I don't think he will lose any sleep over it and as mentioned earlier, one less person in line.


When there is a plethora of company vehicles with all of their guys sitting in their trucks eating their lunch taking up *ALL* of the parking in front of the store, then absolutely, I will park at one of the pumps.



hunterjck said:


> I was getting gas and a woman drives up and parks at a pump. She goes into the store without starting the pump. I park next to the store, go in and do my business and when I come out the woman is coming out too with her purchase and gets in her car and drives off! She parked at the pump for convenience and bought no gas!
> Now that's something a yankee would do.


Not a Yankee, and I have had to do this many times. see above post.



Won Hunglo said:


> I like to block the diesel pumps with my half ton gaser.


Not sure how to reply to that. Sorry you bought a diesel?



carryyourbooks said:


> I do this all the time. Is far less congested at the pump. There's no rule that says I have to pump gas if I park there while I go in.


Echzachary!!! There's a hundred open pumps and no parking in front of the store.



carryyourbooks said:


> What is the harm in it? Its not like all the pumps are full of cars. I'd much rather park there where it easy in and easy out verus having to try to back out of the crowded area where everyone is walking behind you without looking, etc.


I have witnessed *MANY* close calls, and one rather devastating front end peeled away from the vehicle.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> In Bastrop today
> View attachment 2880114


I'll bet third time's a tow. ha


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Just go and get your own stickers made, about 30 of them. Go to the back of the parking lot of buccs and put them on the employees cars....that should show um!


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

carryyourbooks said:


> I do this all the time. Is far less congested at the pump. There's no rule that says I have to pump gas if I park there while I go in.


 Seems like common sense isn't as common as it used to be.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> Wal-Mart is OK with you parking for an extended amount of time. They'll even let RV's stay overnight in their lot. Plenty of other options.


Only at certain WalMarts (not any that are in tourist areas), only after getting it approved by the manager on-duty, and only in certain areas of their parking lot.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am more impressed with the Bathroom attendant, there is not enough Money to pay me for that job. 
I guarantee you he knows what Methane is!!:rotfl:


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

cpthook said:


> I've boycotted bucee's simply because they have a 5 million acre parking lot that you cannot park in. We originally were going to make bucee our meeting place where we would also buy our stuff for the day(leave a vehicle or 3 there for the day while fishing). They left a warning sticker on my friends truck. Keep your parking lot and your billions of dollars, no bucee for me under no circumstances.


I'd checked with the store manager first or give them a heads up before I park there for the entire day. Hopefully they'll take consideration you made purchases or got gas there that day to let you park. But I wouldn't assumed to myself it's ok to park there the whole day just cause I bought something.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Its a place of business, not a free parking lot. If it were your house or business you would have it towed correct?


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I park at bucees all the time in Waller. I have got to know the gm good and he tells me where to park and it usually only for an short overnight trip. If you want to leave a truck make sure you talk to the gm. They loved us outdoor guys buying ice and beer and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Imagine if he parked in front of a diesel pump and then left?!?!


----------

